# .41 magnum in a .410



## texasguy

just for kicks, :lol: , what would happen if you put a .41 magnum in a .410 shotgun?


----------



## mlandrus

Why do you ask? Is there a problem feeding .410 shells into your shotgun? The reason I ask is that about a year ago I inherated what was thought to be a .410 break action, but in fact it was a 44-40 smooth bore from when 44-40 shot shell was still a popular load. At first I was very confused, (along with my gunsmith) as to why a .410 shell would not properly fit. Finaly after a few hours of research we found it to actually be the 44-40. Just wanted to make sure you are not running into the same problem that we did. It took some perty old books to identify the gun, and im not sure all gunsmiths have access to the same library that my friend has built up over sixty years.

Happy Shooting


----------



## sdeprie

There are a number of different guns that advertise, shoot 410/45 colt in the same gun/chamber. The 410 may have a 410 designation, but I would check out the 45 colt, first. And don't shoot it until you check with a gunsmith, unless, of course, you don't value your gun or your eyes. My opinion. Oh, and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## texasguy

well im really just curious. my bolt action .410 does have feeding problems but i love this gun, i killed my first duck with it when i was 12.
a .41 magnum bullet would fit right? it wouldnt get jammed in the rifling because its a smoothbore of course so it would be fine right?

thats pretty cool about the 44-40. i bet shells are HARD to find.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Let's assume that it will fit. You will not be able to hit a 55 gal drum at 50 yards because the barrel is not rifled. Find something else to worry about. :beer:


----------



## texasguy

Okay...

I'm sorry. geez.


----------



## sdeprie

50 yds is sometimes far enough. I shot my first deer at 30 yds, with a smooth bore. I just bet you could load a 45 colt in that thing. Check the bore for how tight it would be. Shotgun shells aren't loaded with nearly as much pressure as rifle, or most pistol shells, but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

wont be doing much looking after it explodes in your face


----------



## Whelen35

DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS!!!! Only a true DUMB *** would attempt to fire a gun chambered in 410 and attempt to fire a 41 magnum in it. It is true that there are some guns made to fire a 45lc and 410 shotgun also, but they are made to do this. The chambers are cut to make this safe, and the gun is made to handle the pressures of both the 45lc and 410. It is also stated that the 45lc loads be of low pressure to be in the same psi range as the 410. The 41 rem mag is loaded to a higher pressure than the standard low pressure 45lc or the 410 shotgun. Again, do not attempt this you will get hurt. Do not attempt to fire 45lc in this gun unless it has been determined that it is safe to do so.


----------



## texasguy

you wont see me trying it.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*DANGEROUS!!!* Please, don't try a 41 Magnum cartridge in a 410 shotgun. Use only the correct type of ammunition designed for the firearm.

Buy a T/C Encore pistol in 45 Colt/410!

Thompson Center Contenders or Encores have 45 Colt/410 barrels that have a rifled bore for the 45 Colt slug with a straight grooved choke tube to stop the 410 shot shell wad from spinning before it leaves the barrel. You must remove this choke tube in order to fire the 45 Colt bullets. These guns are made the use higher pressure 45 Colt loads found in reloading manuals as Ruger/Thomson Center loads!


----------



## sdeprie

OSOK:

"DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS!!!! Only a true DUMB a$$ would attempt to fire a gun chambered in 410 and attempt to fire a 41 magnum in it. It is true that there are some guns made to fire a 45lc and 410 shotgun also, but they are made to do this. The chambers are cut to make this safe, and the gun is made to handle the pressures of both the 45lc and 410. It is also stated that the 45lc loads be of low pressure to be in the same psi range as the 410. The 41 rem mag is loaded to a higher pressure than the standard low pressure 45lc or the 410 shotgun. Again, do not attempt this you will get hurt. Do not attempt to fire 45lc in this gun unless it has been determined that it is safe to do so."

We've covered this. Thanks.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

T/C Contenders & Encore 45 Colt/410 barrel are designed to operate at pressure above the standard 410 shell. Once again always use the proper ammunition that a firearm is designed for. Thank you


----------



## sdeprie

Actually a better choice is to actually shoot a 410 slug. By the way, a gunsmith examined the whole thing, found it would be safe with low pressure loads, and it was successfully tried, but only after it was closely examined. The load was about as accurate as round ball and had the trajectory of a mortar round, but it did work. It was just someting to try, and it didn't work out well, but OK. Thanks all for your input.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Negative! A hard cast LBT design bullet is the best choice for hunting with the 45 Colt.


----------



## sdeprie

OSOK, don't go away mad.........


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*LBT = Lead Bullet Technologies*

http://www.castperformance.com/?uid=170&page=1658

http://www.beartoothbullets.com/bulletselect/index.htm

http://www.proshootpro.com/


----------



## Hitmanheart44

Sasha and Abby said:


> Let's assume that it will fit. You will not be able to hit a 55 gal drum at 50 yards because the barrel is not rifled. Find something else to worry about. 🍺


I made an account to post this. You are completely wrong about your rifling, comment. I REGULARLY shoot 303 enfield and 3030 out of my .410 pardner breakover w full choke. This would be a similar event to the one you are describing except the smooth bore (even w choke) is substantially larger in relation to the 30-30 than whatever smooth bore .410 you would be refering to is with the .41 mag. For reference I have the shortest barrel maybe a lil longer than 18"". At 50 yards, I obviously lack bullseye accuracy, a 3030 is already not the most accurate round, especially with a smooth bore. But easily retain paper-plate level accuracy at 35+ yds. A 55 gallon drum at 50 yards would be an easy target, as would a deer. I wouldnt take it into the woods but you can. I personally know an old man that hunted deer for many years with a bolt action, internally magazine fed .410; that he hand loaded and used as a single shot.


----------

